# icd 9 code-post ventral hernia



## arizona1 (Jun 14, 2010)

How would you code status post ventral hernia repair?
Thank you


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 14, 2010)

It would be either a V67.x for followup or an aftercare V code depending on the nature of the visit.


----------



## 354426 (Jul 3, 2013)

*PMH: open hernia repair on 5/14/2013*

What would be the appropriate V code?

V58.75; V58.89; or neither?


----------



## caprikorn84 (Jul 6, 2013)

v5875 if it is a wound that is still healing (aftercare)


----------

